# new to IM! looks like a great site!



## trainbig (Mar 17, 2014)

hey whats up everyone?! pretty much new to this forum and first time posting here. im on first aas cycle right now. i have prior prohormone/ds experience. recently i have been doing mostly power-lifting, so strength is my main goal. looking forward to learning and sharing info on here!


----------



## sneedham (Mar 17, 2014)

Welcome bro.....I lift with some power-lifters and they are strong mo-foes....


----------



## trainbig (Mar 17, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Welcome bro.....I lift with some power-lifters and they are strong mo-foes....



thanks man! i want to be a strong ass moe-foe lol. im a big fan of dave tate, jim wendler, mark rippetoe, and louie simmons. to say i don't want to be able to squat 1000lbs someday would be a lie haha. long way to go though


----------



## trainbig (Mar 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> ^^  It's true, sneedham is a beast!




lol ^^  thats awesome she is competing though


----------



## sneedham (Mar 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> ^^  It's true, sneedham is a beast!



^^^I can summo DL more than that...lol..by like 2.5lbs..But thank you for the compliment OF....


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## StanG (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 18, 2014)

welcome.  Plenty of great people here.


----------



## trainbig (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## trainbig (Mar 18, 2014)

need


----------



## trainbig (Mar 18, 2014)

trainbig said:


> need


to


----------



## trainbig (Mar 18, 2014)

trainbig said:


> to


get


----------



## trainbig (Mar 18, 2014)

trainbig said:


> get


my


----------



## trainbig (Mar 18, 2014)

trainbig said:


> my


posts up


----------



## trainbig (Mar 18, 2014)

trainbig said:


> posts up


!! lol


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Well



That's


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> That's



One


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> One



Idea.  Lol


----------



## sneedham (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol..welcome

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 19, 2014)

Welcome! This is great site with great folks! Have fun.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

